# Wrapping 18650 batteries



## zadiac

Hi folks!

I searched the forum and couldn't find that thread where they were talking about wrapping batteries, so I'm posting this here.

I received my shrink wrap from Slowtech today and quickly wrapped two Efest batteries with tattered wraps. It took me about 20 seconds per battery and they came out perfect. I cut off exactly 71mm of the 30mm (width) shrink wrap. Then I positioned the battery inside the shrink wrap with about 4mm sticking over the positive side and about 3mm sticking over the negative side. I then heated it with a hair dryer and eureka!! Done!

Here are pics of one of the batteries. Both came out exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Raslin

Looks good. Can you use any heat shrink? 

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Gazzacpt

Raslin said:


> Looks good. Can you use any heat shrink?
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



The stuff you get at the electrical supply places is quite thick walled so even if you get the right diameter and shrink it the battery might not fit in most of the mods around or it would be so tight it might get stuck.


----------



## Hash Punk

That looks great. really nice finish


----------



## De Shizz

I'd do this in a carbon fibre wrap. Seems like too much effort just to change colors. Very nicely done though.

Edit: Need to go back to school. Didn't see the bit about the tattered wraps.


----------



## zadiac

Raslin said:


> Looks good. Can you use any heat shrink?
> 
> Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank



Unfortunately not. I've been down that road. Only the very thin walled heat shrink will work like the ones I bought from Fasttech.


----------



## free3dom

SkyBlue has 18650 battery wraps (proper ones)...they include them for free with each battery you buy from them. 

Contact them to find out if you can buy some seperately

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

looks great @zadiac 
very professionally done. if that was a lighter blue id mistake it for a smurf


----------



## shaunnadan

i foresee alot of "smurf" blue and "VTC" green wraps in the future....


----------



## zadiac

Marzuq said:


> looks great @zadiac
> very professionally done. if that was a lighter blue id mistake it for a smurf



That is why I chose the dark blue wrap. I have smurfs incoming and don't wanna get confused

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A

Hi.

Excuse my ignorance but why do you wrap your batteries?


----------



## baksteen8168

Ashley A said:


> Hi.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but why do you wrap your batteries?



Why to fool potential buyers when you resell them, of course...

I'm guessing mostly because of the old wrapping being damaged / ugly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Ashley A said:


> Hi.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but why do you wrap your batteries?



Just read my original post.


----------



## Ashley A

zadiac said:


> Just read my original post.


Ah, your current wrapping was "tattered". I thought tattered wraps was a type of wrapping on it.


----------



## devdev

Great work there Zadiac. I have some clear heat shrink from FT, problem is I don't own a hair dryer...

I used to use a lighter/soldering iron to shrink really small heatsink when I raced RC cars about ten years ago. Sadly that is really unlikely to work given the size of area needed to be heated.

Short of putting the battery in the microwave/oven (both really not good ideas) I can't think of any other way to shrink it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

devdev said:


> Great work there Zadiac. I have some clear heat shrink from FT, problem is I don't own a hair dryer...
> 
> I used to use a lighter/soldering iron to shrink really small heatsink when I raced RC cars about ten years ago. Sadly that is really unlikely to work given the size of area needed to be heated.
> 
> Short of putting the battery in the microwave/oven (both really not good ideas) I can't think of any other way to shrink it


Ok I have a plan for you. But you don't have to share this with the rest of the community. Go have a fancy pansy haircut at a salon and while she is blowdrying your hair, rip out your batteries and let her blow them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Ashley A

capetocuba said:


> Ok I have a plan for you. But you don't have to share this with the rest of the community. Go have a fancy pansy haircut at a salon and while *she *is blowdrying your hair, rip out your batteries and let *her *blow them.


What if it's a *him*?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## devdev

capetocuba said:


> Ok I have a plan for you. But you don't have to share this with the rest of the community. Go have a fancy pansy haircut at a salon and while she is blowdrying your hair, rip out your batteries and let her blow them.



ROFL! If you had met me in person, you'd know there isn't much to cut

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

devdev said:


> ROFL! If you had met me in person, you'd know there isn't much to cut



Exactly what I thought.


----------



## zadiac

devdev said:


> Great work there Zadiac. I have some clear heat shrink from FT, problem is I don't own a hair dryer...
> 
> I used to use a lighter/soldering iron to shrink really small heatsink when I raced RC cars about ten years ago. Sadly that is really unlikely to work given the size of area needed to be heated.
> 
> Short of putting the battery in the microwave/oven (both really not good ideas) I can't think of any other way to shrink it



Do you have a torch? You know, the ones we use to oxidize our kanthal before wrapping coils. You can use that, but keep it at a safe distance so it doesn't melt the wrapping.
A lighter will also work, but you'll have to be carefull to keep moving the lighter fast enough so it doesn't melt the wrapping.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> ROFL! If you had met me in person, you'd know there isn't much to cut



I don't think Zzzzz Man has met you! There is ZERO to cut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Do they POLISH at the hairdressers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think Zzzzz Man has met you! There is ZERO to cut!



I have met @devdev (at the vape meets) and I know there is zero to cut...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

Ashley A said:


> Hi.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but why do you wrap your batteries?



Because we actually read the original posters post


----------



## Ashley A

ET said:


> Because we actually read the original posters post


But you didn't read my response


----------



## ET

Ashley A said:


> But you didn't read my response



Hahahaha, too right sir, too right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> Do they POLISH at the hairdressers?



Actually my regime consists of waxing in winter and Veet in summer. Then I go past the car wash for a quick wash, dry and wax.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

ET said:


> Because we actually read the original posters post





Ashley A said:


> But you didn't read my response



Now now kids, play nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

devdev said:


> Great work there Zadiac. I have some clear heat shrink from FT, problem is I don't own a hair dryer...
> 
> I used to use a lighter/soldering iron to shrink really small heatsink when I raced RC cars about ten years ago. Sadly that is really unlikely to work given the size of area needed to be heated.
> 
> Short of putting the battery in the microwave/oven (both really not good ideas) I can't think of any other way to shrink it


Scratch around in the garage for a heatgun thats what I use for heatshrink. Its like a hairdryer but more manly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Gazzacpt said:


> Scratch around in the garage for a heatgun thats what I use for heatshrink. Its like a hairdryer but more manly.



I don't have either, so i think i should wait till i visit my mom again


----------



## zadiac

A lighter will work just fine ET. Just more it around a lot and not too close to the wrap. Will work fine.

or

Go buy a small hair dryer for like R79. Cheaper than any heat gun and works great.


----------



## Ashley A

zadiac said:


> A lighter will work just fine ET. Just more it around a lot and not too close to the wrap. Will work fine.
> 
> or
> 
> Go buy a small hair dryer for like R79. Cheaper than any heat gun and works great.


Yip, think Osmans has 1 for R69

Reactions: Like 1


----------

